# numbers on bales per box of Silge wrap inline/single



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

I set down and tried to put some numbers together for how many bales a person can get out of a box of silage wrap when doing single versus in-line. If a few of you could glance at these and agree or disagree with them it would be helpful. I based the math off of 25% stretch and 8 layers of plastic. I also ran numbers for cost based off of $100/box pre season and $120 in season pricing,, those were given to me by local dealer who is claiming another year of solid increases. Trying to figure out when it pays a guy who owns an individual wrapper to rent an in-line in plastic savings alone. Any help is appreciated. 

4x4 bales
23 bales [email protected] $100 = 4.35/bale
41 bales [email protected] $100 = 2.44/bale

23 bales [email protected] $120 = 5.22/bale
41 bales [email protected] $120 =2.93/bale

4x5 bales
16 bales [email protected] $100 = 6.25/bale
33 bales [email protected] $100 = 3.03/bale

16 bales [email protected] $120 = 7.50/bale
33 bales [email protected] $120 = 3.63/bale


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Your calculation of 23 4x4 bales is approx. what I get out of a box wrapping singles.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If you can get some bale film bought for $100 a roll you better get it bought.Seen some in a Fleet Farm store at 139 a few days ago.I was at $80 a yr ago and $129 today but haven’t got in the door yet so price could be higher.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

My old wrapper runs 20" film, not the 30" film popular on current wrappers. My local feed/farm supply store order 70 rolls of 20" for a few of us locals. The company sent her 10 rolls and said they don't know when 20" will be available again. There is such a demand on 30" rolls that they have no near term plans to shut down the machine to switch over to 20" plastic. And she was quoting $100 per roll for 30" also.

Guess its time to call my wrapper folks and ask again what a 30" prestretcher upgrade costs. About 5 years ago it was in the neighborhood of $1k. I cringe thinking what it will be now.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> Your calculation of 23 4x4 bales is approx. what I get out of a box wrapping singles.


Me too


----------

